# Dallas TX. VW Performance Shops....



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

anyone know any trust worthy performance shop around DFW?

so far interweb / google gives me have anyone done tuning (APR, REVO, UNITRONIC etc.) or dyno or installation with these 2 below shops??
or have suggestions for our VW CCs?


known DFW shops 

Vdubonly in Plano 75/Plano pkwy http://vdubsonly.net/ (I think REVO but need to confirm)
Eurosport Automotive, Inc in Plano on Coit / 190 GB http://eurosportautomotive.com/ (I think APR but need to confirm) 
Dub Squared in Arlington http://www.dubsquared.net/ 1223 Colorado Lane, Suite 105 Arlington, TX 76015 US (APR)
Zink Autohaus in Grand Prairie http://zinkautohaus.com/ ... 611 East Jefferson Grand Prairie, Texas 75051 (Unitronic)


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

Come on, someone must have gotten a tune around Dallas...


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Dub squared in Arlington. Never used them but have heard good things about them.


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm in Dallas... Vdubonly I've never used but everybody I know that has will never go there again. Eurosport is very good but they are also costly. Dub squared is the one that most everybody on our local forum uses.

Good luck!


----------



## DunKeL GraU (Jul 12, 2008)

Don't know Texas too well but DBC performance is the goods but they are in San Antonio. Not sure where that is from Dallas though.


----------



## corradojohnt (Sep 16, 2007)

I would go to Zink's Autohaus - top notch guy.
He serviced my old TT when I was living in Dallas.

http://zinkautohaus.com/


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

DunKeL GraU said:


> Don't know Texas too well but DBC performance is the goods but they are in San Antonio. Not sure where that is from Dallas though.



that's 6 hours away ... 12 hrs drive for a tune I'm not sure about that


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

so nobody have a TUNE on their CC in Dallas? 

what tune does DUB Squared do? APR? REVO? Unitronic? or....?


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

European Legacy Motors in Houston, great service -most of us have used then for APR tune, service and other upgrades. Tell them EAG ( www.europeanag.com) recommended.


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

teknodogg said:


> what tune does DUB Squared do?


Their website is pretty limited on info, but they have an APR logo on the main page. So....APR would be my bet. Good to know since I'm collecting lost pennies for an APR stage 1 tune.

http://www.dubsquared.net/


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

Rlinetexas said:


> European Legacy Motors in Houston, great service -most of us have used then for APR tune, service and other upgrades. Tell them EAG ( www.europeanag.com) recommended.



so what about Dallas??? .... DFW Metro performance shop 

SA - 6 hours
H-Town - 4 hours
:banghead:


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Theres a few here in Austin. Brinks Motorsport (APR), and BD tuning (Unitronic). I don't have a tune but i've heard good things about both.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

corradojohnt said:


> I would go to Zink's Autohaus - top notch guy.
> He serviced my old TT when I was living in Dallas.
> 
> http://zinkautohaus.com/


This! Stephen is awesome!


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

dcbc said:


> This! Stephen is awesome!



I've contacted him last week his shop is burnt down last month =/ so he's still in the process of setting up a new shop 
I'll most likely go to Stephen he's very nice/friendly/helpful.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

teknodogg said:


> I've contacted him last week his shop is burnt down last month =/ so he's still in the process of setting up a new shop
> I'll most likely go to Stephen he's very nice/friendly/helpful.


That's a bummer. Sorry to hear that about his shop. For what it's worth, I worked with him on detuning and retuning when he was working out of his house when he was previously between shops. He was very helpful and accommodating.


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

teknodogg said:


> I've contacted him last week his shop is burnt down last month =/ so he's still in the process of setting up a new shop
> I'll most likely go to Stephen he's very nice/friendly/helpful.


If you remember, update this thread with the name of his new shop. Always good to know where to get quality work done in DFW.


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

daNinja said:


> If you remember, update this thread with the name of his new shop. Always good to know where to get quality work done in DFW.



will do! I've updated the original post to include website links for the 4 DFW shops.


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

I just spent the morning at *Rusty Wallis VW in Garland*. The service advisers are great! I've dealt with Kirks McCoy on my last two visits (including today). The shop foreman (I think his name was Matt) was also *extremely* helpful. I asked him about how they dealt with ECU tunes and he basically said that unless the tune was the direct cause of the "insert repair here" then it's not a problem for them to still cover repairs under warranty. So although that's not actually confirmed we may have a tune friendly dealer in our area. Side note: the shop foreman even hooked me up by enabling the windows to auto up/down with the key fob and enabled the rain detection auto windows up when he had the VCDS connected.

*Metro VW in Irving* on the other hand is a different story. I have no negative comments on the mechanics or techs (whatever they call themselves). The "master tech", Bill, I thought was actually very good. If you go there just try to avoid the service adviser Brook. They had my car for a week and I could never get ahold of her to find out the status of my car - she was ALWAYS "not at her desk". She was always polite, but I thought her customer service was very very poor. Israel was OK when I got new tires and an alignment. So they'll still be my #2 dealer for service.

TLDR: Rusty Wallis VW may be tune friendly and has all around great customer service. I will avoid Metro VW if I can just because of my last experience with the service adviser Brook.


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

daNinja said:


> I just spent the morning at *Rusty Wallis VW in Garland*. The service advisers are great! I've dealt with Kirks McCoy on my last two visits (including today). The shop foreman (I think his name was Matt) was also *extremely* helpful. I asked him about how they dealt with ECU tunes and he basically said that unless the tune was the direct cause of the "insert repair here" then it's not a problem for them to still cover repairs under warranty. So although that's not actually confirmed we may have a tune friendly dealer in our area. Side note: the shop foreman even hooked me up by enabling the windows to auto up/down with the key fob and enabled the rain detection auto windows up when he had the VCDS connected.
> 
> *Metro VW in Irving* on the other hand is a different story. I have no negative comments on the mechanics or techs (whatever they call themselves). The "master tech", Bill, I thought was actually very good. If you go there just try to avoid the service adviser Brook. They had my car for a week and I could never get ahold of her to find out the status of my car - she was ALWAYS "not at her desk". She was always polite, but I thought her customer service was very very poor. Israel was OK when I got new tires and an alignment. So they'll still be my #2 dealer for service.
> 
> TLDR: Rusty Wallis VW may be tune friendly and has all around great customer service. I will avoid Metro VW if I can just because of my last experience with the service adviser Brook.


Great write up! I know people at both dealers and they're both great. My dad is Keith at metro. Brooke i agree. I would avoid her if at all possible just due to lack of experience. Israel is good whenever he wants to be or whenever he is feeling motivated that day. 

If you decide to go back there Go see Keith or Peter the service manager and they'll get you taken care of any time.


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

kevin81708 said:


> Great write up! I know people at both dealers and they're both great. My dad is Keith at metro. Brooke i agree. I would avoid her if at all possible just due to lack of experience. Israel is good whenever he wants to be or whenever he is feeling motivated that day.
> 
> If you decide to go back there Go see Keith or Peter the service manager and they'll get you taken care of any time.


Metro is only a couple miles form my work so they are convenient. I will end up going back. I had a chance to talk with Peter about a possible DSG issue when I had the tires put on and I left with good feelings about the place. That was a Friday afternoon and the following Monday is when I dropped the car off with Brooke. Keith is the only person who I haven't interacted with yet. I did like the new Passat they gave me as a loaner when they had my car for the week.


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

daNinja said:


> Metro is only a couple miles form my work so they are convenient. I will end up going back. I had a chance to talk with Peter about a possible DSG issue when I had the tires put on and I left with good feelings about the place. That was a Friday afternoon and the following Monday is when I dropped the car off with Brooke. Keith is the only person who I haven't interacted with yet. I did like the new Passat they gave me as a loaner when they had my car for the week.


 why they had your car for a week?? everything ok?


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

teknodogg said:


> why they had your car for a week?? everything ok?


Had a CEL that would come on intermittently (P0341 - camshaft position sensor). I replaced the sensor and it still happened. Took them 2-3 days to determine I need a new camshaft and then they had to order the part. In the end they replaced the camshaft, cam adjuster assembly, and control valve.

One of my bigger frustrations with that service adviser is that she told me on Wednesday they were replacing the cam follower. On Friday when I picked it up I was more than a little surprised to find out what was really done. I do not like being in the dark when they are doing that kind of work on my engine.


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

I got my APR tune a couple days ago at *dubsquared*. They had it finished in about 1-1.5 hours and everything went smooth.

Couple things to mention:
1. The have 100 octane for sale. 5 gallons for $60 if I remember correctly.
2. They have a foosball table in the waiting area so bring a buddy if you're going to wait.

Also for the DFW guys, if you're looking for local info check out dfweuros.com. Dubsquared and Zink seem to be pretty active on their forums. Vortex definitely has the volume of members, which of course comes with a breadth of knowledge and tons of "been there done that", but sometimes you just want someone to vouch for "the shack of a building behind the payday loan store that will install your catless downpipe." 

BTW...I think Zink's Autohaus may be back in business for anyone looking for Unitronic stuff.


----------

